# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Propecia results?

## rodney1778

hello everyone, i have been taking propecia for about 8 months now, cant really tell if its helping or not.  i was taking it in the evening but switched to the morning, dont know if it makes a difference.  ive read on propecia's website that around the 6-9 month mark hair loss should stop, if its working.  im willing to give this the full year, but im starting to get concerned that its not helping much, it looks like im still losing hair, just maybe not as quickly.

can anyone share their stories on propecia, and when they really noticed if it was helping or not?

----------


## texak1974

Rodney... Just be patient.  I too have been taking it for about eight months.  And I too had the same feeling as you.  Although, I've been running into several people I haven't seen in a while, and all of them have commented on how my hair is looking fuller.  I don't see a difference at all.  But I see it everyday.  I'm being told that it's beginning to come in around my temple area.  Although nothing in the front has changed I don't believe.  I will continue to take Propecia until they come out with something better.  I may switch to Proscar eventually.  I'm not really that worried about my hair loss though.  I've taken on this process kind of like a student takes on a chemistry project.  Let's just see what happens.  Don't fret over it.  Life's too short!  Good luck.

----------


## rodney1778

hey tex, good for you man that it seems to be working.  my situation is kind of the opposite, one of my buddies i havent seen since last summer came home around the holidays and commented on the fact i looked like im going bald.  sometimes i think the propecia is causing some hair loss?  i dont know, it seemed like for 6-7 months nothing changed and then all of a sudden it seemed like it thinned quite a bit.  im probably just over obsessing with this too much.  maybe its a shedding but i have not heard much about shedding on propecia.

the last couple of weeks not much has changed, like i stated, i think i will stick with it for the full year and then decide what to do at that point.  im with you on what you said, if it gets to the point i have to shave it.. well thats just life...

a once wise man once said, life like a box of chocalates, you never know what your gonna get.. for some reason i keep getting the kind i dont really like.. lol

well thanks again for the reply, and good luck to you to Tex.

----------


## aj6543

Its stopped or at least slowed my hair loss. I've been using it for two years.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hey  Rodney,

The good news is that  the vast majority of those who use Propecia experience positive results. For some it does take time, while others might see a significant slowdown in shedding and even some regrowth after only three or four months.

I have a friend who didnt see results from Propecia until around the 15 month mark of treatment.  He was every discouraged initially, but I adviced him to stick it out. Hes now been on the drug for over 8 years, and calls my radio program toshare his experience with others who might be discourage after being on the drug for a while without noticing appreciable results. By the way, this guy is 43 and has maintained most of his hair.

Hang in there Rodney and give it time.

----------


## TeeJay73

Hey Rodney:

I've been on Propecia for 12 months now, and I believe my hair has thickened where it was thinning, and I believe I have experienced very slight regrowth.  But to be honest I am not perfectly certain.  And I won't be until I visit my doctor again -- this week!

Sometimes it feels like waiting to realize and experience results from Propecia is like waiting to see the results of a hair transplant.  In other words, even though DHT is lowered with the very first pill, the comesitcally noticeable results are so slow and so gradual that they're hard for you to detect, because you see yourself everyday!

My doctor recommended a minimum of 24 months on Propecia before making any decisions.  I'm also going to ask him to help me assess it's true effectiveness.

I think the points are 1) of course, be patient and be persistent, don't give up and 2) ask a doctor to measure your baseline and work with the same doctor to monitor your progress at 12 months, 24 months, etc., until you reach a steady state. 

TeeJay

----------


## rodney1778

> Hey  Rodney,
> 
> The good news is that  the vast majority of those who use Propecia experience positive results. For some it does take time, while others might see a significant slowdown in shedding and even some regrowth after only three or four months.
> 
> I have a friend who didnt see results from Propecia until around the 15 month mark of treatment.  He was every discouraged initially, but I adviced him to stick it out. Hes now been on the drug for over 8 years, and calls my radio program toshare his experience with others who might be discourage after being on the drug for a while without noticing appreciable results. By the way, this guy is 43 and has maintained most of his hair.
> 
> Hang in there Rodney and give it time.


 

Thanks for the encouragement!  Hair loss is like slow torture, i hope they have a cure for this sometime soon.

----------


## Don Diego

Hi everyone,  

       I'm just trying to get some positive reinforcement here, so bear with me.  I have been taking propecia for six months.  At the three month mark, it appeared my hairline was getting worse so I added 5% minoxidil (Dr. Lee's) to the mix.  Then my shed kicked in BIG time.  I think the shed is done but my hair looks thinner / worse than it's ever looked in my life.  The quality of my hair appears to be changing as well from straight & shiny, to lackluster, dry and it doesn't seem to be as straight anymore.  Has anyone experienced a texture change while on propecia / minoxidil?  I know everyone responds differently, but I feel like I've done more harm than good at this point.  I also need a haircut and am scared to death that this haircut will be the one that announces to the world that I am experiencing hairloss, which no one has pointed out, yet.  Would like to hear if anyone else has had similar problems.  Thanks for the shoulders to cry on guys.  

Regards, Don

----------


## bryank78

Hello , I am not new to the site but this is my first time posting.  I wanted to share my experience with Propecia.  About 4 years ago I started taking Propecia as I noticed I was losing grass on the fairway. It is hard to notice it working intialy as  you see yourself in the mirror every morning and cannot really detect the change. So what I did was I took a picture of myself on day one , then shaved my head and allowed everything to grow back all at once. After about 6 months of my hair growing back I noticed that the "solar panel" that was forming on my head had dissappeared. I was very excited and thought it was worth the money I was paying for it to regain the 2 things I had lost , self confidence and hair, so I went on  with my life. Well in early 2009 I stopped taking it as I was engaged and figured that I did not need to take it anymore. Well I can attest to what the websites say about stopping it. When you stop taking it , the hair that grew in was lost AND the hair that should have been lost before goes away to.  Well I just started shaving my head and the "oh well ". I was not going to do it again but I came acroos a picture of myself when I was on it and was amazed at how I looked. So many people that I knew said I looked so much better with hair than without. I started becoming self conscious again and decided to go back on Propecia. So 2 weeks ago I decided to get back on it to see if I can have the same results as I did before.I am hoping that since it has only been a year that I will still have the same results. IT does take a while for it to work , at least with me, but the rewards are well worth it. Also the coupons you can get from the propecia website are great! I got a 3 month supply for $140 @ Costco. 
Well thats my story hopefully after a few months I will have the same results 

Bryan  :Smile:

----------


## rohith

22 year old male suffering from hair loss from 4 years on my both temples planning to use finasteride but very much afraid of side effects so please any one suggest me about this plz give reply

----------


## dgman21

I have been on propecia for 3 years. The first year it seemed like my hair didn't thin much. Unfortunately this last year and even 6 months, I feel its shedding more and gotten a lot worse. I don't get it, I'm taking my propecia everyday. This is very discouraging! I am scared sh&#37;^less to shave my head cause I don't think I'd look good. Hair transplant(not sure I'm gonna get much results cause everyones different) is very scary and expensive. I gonna frickin do something so I stop obssesing and can grow up!!!!

----------


## dgman21

huntforhair
The reason why i haven't considered hair units is that you still cant go swimming or what about lots of wind..Maybe the shaved head look will work inorder to get over and move on and except who i am.. Anybody know any good hair designer that could give you a haircut and make it look like its not thinning as much. I thought i've seen somethin advertised?

----------


## ohlife

What annoys me is really the lack of knowledge about propecia/hair loss in general. I've been on it for a bit over 5 months now; Before I started, my hairloss was slow, ever since its been a lot more drastic, and the last few days have been really bad.

1. I hear people say *'wait it out'*, but by now I should at least be able to infer that it won't be getting better any time soon. I mean, it's not like one day I'll suddenly wake up and my hair won't be falling out, surely my hair loss will slowly decrease over time? Also, the point of 'waiting it out' is that the results of propecia might not show for a while - however, I KNOW that it's not working, because im still losing a load of bloody hair in the shower every day! Basically, there must be a way of telling whether propecia is STARTING to work, even if its not immediately apparent that it has IMPROVED the state of your hair. 

2. *Difference in hair loss* - In the last few days I've been losing long, thick and dark hairs as opposed to the thin spindly ones I'm used to. What is the significance of this? and there must be one, there has to be some difference between healthy hairs falling out, and practically dead ones falling out. I'm attributing this latest phenomenon to the new shampoo I'm using.. I decided I'd give one of those 'organic' hairloss specific shampoos again, and ever since I've been losing more hair, and thicker hair at that. It really annoys me, I only wanted something that would thicken my hair, without it containing sulphates... Yet they all seem to add a load of rubbish that causes sheds. Revita had the same effect on me.

3. My scalp is endlessly irritated and itchy, no matter what I use on it. I feel I should be using Nizoral, but that stuff did nothing to relieve the itchiness and it certainly didn't help the hair loss - I feel I started to shed on that stuff too. The only stuff that has left my scalp feeling nice for a while is a simple eucalyptus based organic shampoo.

Basically, there seem to be many specifics about hairloss which are unknown, yet I very much doubt they are insignificant and/or can't be interrogated successfully.

----------


## ohlife

What annoys me is really the lack of knowledge about propecia/hair loss in general. I've been on it for a bit over 5 months now; Before I started, my hairloss was slow, ever since its been a lot more drastic, and the last few days have been really bad.

1. I hear people say *'wait it out'*, but by now I should at least be able to infer that it won't be getting better any time soon. I mean, it's not like one day I'll suddenly wake up and my hair won't be falling out, surely my hair loss will slowly decrease over time? Also, the point of 'waiting it out' is that the results of propecia might not show for a while - however, I KNOW that it's not working, because im still losing a load of bloody hair in the shower every day! Basically, there must be a way of telling whether propecia is STARTING to work, even if its not immediately apparent that it has IMPROVED the state of your hair. 

2. *Difference in hair loss* - In the last few days I've been losing long, thick and dark hairs as opposed to the thin spindly ones I'm used to. What is the significance of this? and there must be one, there has to be some difference between healthy hairs falling out, and practically dead ones falling out. I'm attributing this latest phenomenon to the new shampoo I'm using.. I decided I'd give one of those 'organic' hairloss specific shampoos again, and ever since I've been losing more hair, and thicker hair at that. It really annoys me, I only wanted something that would thicken my hair, without it containing sulphates... Yet they all seem to add a load of rubbish that causes sheds. Revita had the same effect on me.

3. My scalp is endlessly irritated and itchy, no matter what I use on it. I feel I should be using Nizoral, but that stuff did nothing to relieve the itchiness and it certainly didn't help the hair loss - I feel I started to shed on that stuff too. The only stuff that has left my scalp feeling nice for a while is a simple eucalyptus based organic shampoo.

Basically, there seem to be many specifics about hairloss which are unknown, yet I very much doubt they are insignificant and/or can't be interrogated successfully.

----------


## dgman21

Have you ever tried Nioxin shampoo?

----------


## ohlife

Nah, I do feel I need another good dandruff shampoo though.. might have to try nizoral again, maybe 1%

----------


## 25 going on 65

ohlife: That's a bummer about your accelerated shed!
If it's any consolation, I've heard of cases where people didn't see finasteride "start to work" until 10, 12 or 14 months into treatment.  I believe it was TeeJay in this thread who said his doctor recommended a 24-month trial period before passing judgment.
Also, many balding men go through temporary phases of increased shedding, including men who are on finasteride.

I've never heard of a case where this drug was definitively found to speed up a man's MPB, but everyone's body is a little different.  If you really think the drug is the culprit, you could try quitting.  Just keep in mind the major risk that brings (which I'm sure you've heard about a million times by now).

By the way, when I started using 1% Nizoral shampoo my scalp tended to feel dry and sometimes like it itched.  But it seemed to grow accustomed to the product after awhile, and now I've been using 2% for a long time and my scalp generally feels comfortable.  Still maybe a little dryer than it would be otherwise, but if it bothers you a lot, you might consider using a conditioner after the shampoo.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Hey  Rodney,
> 
> The good news is that  the vast majority of those who use Propecia experience positive results. For some it does take time, while others might see a significant slowdown in shedding and even some regrowth after only three or four months.
> 
> I have a friend who didnt see results from Propecia until around the 15 month mark of treatment.  He was every discouraged initially, but I adviced him to stick it out. Hes now been on the drug for over 8 years, and calls my radio program toshare his experience with others who might be discourage after being on the drug for a while without noticing appreciable results. By the way, this guy is 43 and has maintained most of his hair.
> 
> Hang in there Rodney and give it time.


 Hi Spencer, I been taking Propecia for 6 months and i dont see any results. If they say you get the best results with 5mg why do the prescribe 1mg? What do you think about Dutasteride? I get loads of anxiety and stress and i feel that it's holding me back and maybe not contributing with Propecia. Since my hair is really thin now and scalp very visible in light, i feel i need something to stop it NOW. I don't see the point of this working after i lost almost everything and I'm also considering some restoration. My hair still falls off and i don't know what to do? I'm afraid to hold on with this longer, waste time and not get results, instead of maybe taking something stronger. What you think?

----------


## CVAZBAR

I been taking Propecia for 6 months and i dont see any results. If they say you get the best results with 5mg why do the prescribe 1mg? What do you think about Dutasteride? I get loads of anxiety and stress and i feel that it's holding me back and maybe not contributing with Propecia. Since my hair is really thin now and scalp very visible in light, i feel i need something to stop it NOW. I don't see the point of this working after i lost almost everything and I'm also considering some restoration. My hair still falls off and i don't know what to do? I'm afraid to hold on with this longer, waste time and not get results, instead of maybe taking something stronger. What you think?

----------


## norc

Hi. I know everybody that posted are waiting for the results. But hey, what about any side effects encountered?

----------


## kal-el1975

Short story on me.  Started thinning at 24.  Got on Propecia 1mg daily and been on it for 11 yrs.  Had great results at around the 1 1/2 year mark as all thinning went away. Stayed pretty much about the same until about year ago when thinning started back up slowly.  

Sides included definite decrease in libido which eventually went away after a few months of starting.  Also  less firm erections in my opinion. Even as recently as a few months ago when I stopped taking it for a month they got better it seemed. So gives  me hope that if I do stop taking it any potential effects should go.

Tried adding Rogaine foam for a few months once daily (I refuse to put that stuff on and go out in the morning) with little results.

Now at 35 have noticeable thinning on the top of my head and am trying to supplement with new things.  Been taking Biotin and Vitamin B complex with all the suggested extra stuff (insitosol, PABA, etc.)

Thinking of stating on Maxahair supplement to help boost Propecia and also adding Revivogen for natural topical growth stimulant.

Eventually will need to decide on pulling the trigger on shave head or HT.

HT is scary though since if it doesn't go well we all know you cant go back.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Short story on me.  Started thinning at 24.  Got on Propecia 1mg daily and been on it for 11 yrs.  Had great results at around the 1 1/2 year mark as all thinning went away. Stayed pretty much about the same until about year ago when thinning started back up slowly.  
> 
> Sides included definite decrease in libido which eventually went away after a few months of starting.  Also  less firm erections in my opinion. Even as recently as a few months ago when I stopped taking it for a month they got better it seemed. So gives  me hope that if I do stop taking it any potential effects should go.
> 
> Tried adding Rogaine foam for a few months once daily (I refuse to put that stuff on and go out in the morning) with little results.
> 
> Now at 35 have noticeable thinning on the top of my head and am trying to supplement with new things.  Been taking Biotin and Vitamin B complex with all the suggested extra stuff (insitosol, PABA, etc.)
> 
> Thinking of stating on Maxahair supplement to help boost Propecia and also adding Revivogen for natural topical growth stimulant.
> ...


 wauw, you managed to keep your hair for 10 years! that's VERY impressive...i'm a norwood 1 and started taking propecia in feb of 2010...i really hope it will last me as long as it did for you...you cna always try avodart if propecia starts working though, instead of shaving it all off and getting a transplant...or better yet, try Trx2 if it really is the real deal.

----------


## norc

will a blood test for mapping hormones help prior to taking fins? just for base lining i guess....

----------


## jacob576

I'm curious where you guys buying from propecia?  I was buying from http://www.genericmedscenter.com but just wanted to compare with others the price at recommended sites.  thanks

----------


## johnnyoso

That link doesn't work.  If you're curious I been buying it at http://www.safestonlinepharmacy.com I hope this helps

----------


## Amandeep

> Hey  Rodney,
> 
> The good news is that  the vast majority of those who use Propecia experience positive results. For some it does take time, while others might see a significant slowdown in shedding and even some regrowth after only three or four months.
> 
> I have a friend who didnt see results from Propecia until around the 15 month mark of treatment.  He was every discouraged initially, but I adviced him to stick it out. Hes now been on the drug for over 8 years, and calls my radio program toshare his experience with others who might be discourage after being on the drug for a while without noticing appreciable results. By the way, this guy is 43 and has maintained most of his hair.
> 
> Hang in there Rodney and give it time.


 
Hi Spencer have you had anyone whose had success with half a pill of propecia? I've been on it for 4 and a half months now and haven't noticed and stabilisation or improvement. A full pill is too strong for me as I do get a few sides, just wondering if just taking half a pill is the reason why?

----------


## JamesYbarra

After 1 month of using Propecia, I noticed a decrease in the loss of hair after a shower. Now in my second year of use, there is a notable difference in the thickness of my hair, and some growth noted! It's a wonder drug and it stopped hair loss and also to have good thick hair. Wish I should have started early. I am happy with the results. Yes, this medication is expensive. My insurance won't cover it at all. So i buy it online (generic) to save $$$.

----------

